# new archery shop



## bowtech12 (Nov 27, 2007)

i had heard that there is a new archey shop in shelby twp. called luckys archery. i was wondering if anyone has been there and how is the service are they knowledgeable staff...


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I think that there was another post about this a while back. May want to do a search for it, title was something similar to yours.


----------



## EYESON (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been to Clints shop in Shelby quite a few time now. All i can say is the service is great!!! I needed a new string and buss cable put on my Justice and he had it done in a day. I would recomend this shop to all M.S. people. He is very small right now and he does the work him self so it may take a bit longer in some cases but he is honest and very professional and freindly to talk to. He also has a nice little 3-D range in the back that he runs.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

EYESON said:


> I have been to Clints shop in Shelby quite a few time now. All i can say is the service is great!!! I needed a new string and buss cable put on my Justice and he had it done in a day. I would recomend this shop to all M.S. people. He is very small right now and he does the work him self so it may take a bit longer in some cases but he is honest and very professional and freindly to talk to. He also has a nice little 3-D range in the back that he runs.


 
Where is he located?


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

More info:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242493


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

hondakid said:


> More info:
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242493


Thanks!!


----------



## hondakid (Aug 8, 2001)

I checked it out tonite. It's small but the guy working there seems very skilled in the tech department and real friendly. Said he can get just about anything as long as it doesn't have "matthews" on it.:lol:

It's not as easy to find as I thought. It's down an industrial drive off the south side of 23mi about a block east of schoenner. I don't remember the name but it is between the Flagstar bank and Taco bell.


----------



## carpenterusa (Aug 16, 2005)

ttt


----------

